# Co2 regulator broken or tank empty? (Co2 Noob Help)



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Kegan Clark said:


> My set up should look like this, except when the large black knob is turned all the way to the right (clockwise) the pressure gauge still reads 0.
> 
> Can someone help me understand what's wrong?


Might be a broken working stage gauge. Was the knob backed off all the way before you opened the CO2 cylinder?


----------



## Preeths (Jan 29, 2008)

Did you open the valve on the Co2 cylinder? (The one that appears behind the gauges on the co2 regulator )


----------



## Kegan Clark (Mar 17, 2016)

Darkblade48 said:


> Might be a broken working stage gauge. Was the knob backed off all the way before you opened the CO2 cylinder?



Definitely open (all the way to the left)

Bump:


Preeths said:


> Did you open the valve on the Co2 cylinder? (The one that appears behind the gauges on the co2 regulator )


Hmmm, not sure what you mean--I don't see a valve on the reg except for the big knob in the front and the fine tune needle valve. 

I do see a very small valve at the top of the paintball tank--but it is not actually part of the regulator.

The paintball tank I have looks like this:









Are you talking about the small brass knob at the top of the bottle?


----------



## Doogy262 (Aug 11, 2013)

Kegan Clark said:


> Definitely open (all the way to the left)
> 
> Bump:
> 
> ...


The small valve is on the paintball tank not the regulator,try turning that small valve,slowly


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Danger here if not done correctly!!!

Not danger to you but danger to the meter! Looking at the gauges in the picture makes me wonder. Is there question of reading the gauges correctly? What I see is the right, working or low pressure meter is showing not zero but ten PSI. It is not going to be a very precise reading at best as it is too course for precise readings. Hard to adjust and see a change from 22PSI to 24 PSI? 

But first, the correct way to open things and avoid potential damage to the meter. 
Tank valve closed, back the large black knob counterclock until it feels "loose". That turns off the output from the reg and what passes to the low pressure meter. Then open the tank valve. Do it somewhat slowly as you watch the high pressure gauge. It should come up to what is shown on the left gauge. Around 800-1000PSI depending on the tank temperature, somewhat. Once you see high pressure and know there is gas, turn the large (working pressure) know back to the right/clockwise get the pressure you plan to use. Around 10-30 is often right but then you will likely want to play it up or down some while fiddling with the needle valve to get the right flow. 

Danger is that if the working pressure is open and you turn the tank valve open, the high pressure of 500+ can hit the meter that only works to 140PSI. It tends to bend or break it! 

If the picture is what you find and you can't get it above 10PSI as shown, check all around the meter face and back for a leak as the meter may be ruined.


----------



## Kegan Clark (Mar 17, 2016)

PlantedRich said:


> Danger here if not done correctly!!!
> 
> Not danger to you but danger to the meter! Looking at the gauges in the picture makes me wonder. Is there question of reading the gauges correctly? What I see is the right, working or low pressure meter is showing not zero but ten PSI. It is not going to be a very precise reading at best as it is too course for precise readings. Hard to adjust and see a change from 22PSI to 24 PSI?
> 
> ...


IT's a stock phhoto--my gauges read zero. thank you guys I'm trying this now... so I DO turn the small brass knob on the actual bottle slowly clockwise?


----------



## Doogy262 (Aug 11, 2013)

yes


----------



## vvDO (Oct 18, 2010)

No... Don't touch the paintball tank, that little brass knob is a safety valve. If you do unscrew it, please make sure the tank is empty first.


When you screw the tank to the regulator, make sure the black knob is turned all the way counterclockwise. You should hear a quick whiff of gas as the regulator engaged the pin on the tank.

no whiff = no gas

If all is well, your high pressure gauge should read around 800 psi. This means your tank has CO2. If not, your tank is likely empty.

I had bought 2 paintball tanks, empire brand from Amazon. The safety valve had a significant leak on 1 of the tanks, I dumped the entire tank in a bucket of water and was able to visualize it, snapped a pic and contacted the seller for a new tank. They replaced it for me as it was under warranty.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kegan Clark (Mar 17, 2016)

vvDO said:


> No... Don't touch the paintball tank, that little brass knob is a safety valve. If you do unscrew it, please make sure the tank is empty first.
> 
> 
> When you screw the tank to the regulator, make sure the black knob is turned all the way counterclockwise. You should hear a quick whiff of gas as the regulator engaged the pin on the tank.
> ...


Hm thank you for the info--I suspect the tank was empty. I took my tank to my LFS and he swapped it out for one behind the counter that was identical but supposedly full--how can I make sure it's actually empty?


----------



## vvDO (Oct 18, 2010)

You will need to attach a valve and open it up. Something like an asa valve. But usually if you don't hear a "pssssst" when you screw it into your reg, it's most likely empty. Make sure O-ring is in good shape too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doogy262 (Aug 11, 2013)

try weighing it if anybody knows the weight when empty and full...


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm a bit lost. I first did not notice you did say paint ball. I looked at the picture and assumed there was pressure showing on the high pressure gauge. If no pressure shows on step one, adjusting the working pressure is not likely to do anything. 
Sounds like the tank is flat but is there a tare weight on paint ball tanks? Full size tanks have the empty weight stamped in the top so it is just a matter of comparing empty weight to current weight to see how much is in them.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

The cylinder appears full (~1000 PSI) and there is some pressure showing on the low pressure gauge (~10 PSI). 

It might be a stuck needle in the working pressure gauge.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> The cylinder appears full (~1000 PSI) and there is some pressure showing on the low pressure gauge (~10 PSI).
> 
> It might be a stuck needle in the working pressure gauge.


The picture may have fooled you as well. It is not a picture of their reg but a stock photo. Note the bottom of yesterday's 10:55 post?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

PlantedRich said:


> The picture may have fooled you as well. It is not a picture of their reg but a stock photo. Note the bottom of yesterday's 10:55 post?


Oho, I didn't see that! Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> Oho, I didn't see that! Thanks for pointing it out.


I was also mislead and it makes the problem and the answer both come out different.


----------

